# Autocruise Pace - Thetford fridge overheating



## JipsyJeff (Aug 12, 2009)

Has anyone had problems with their Thetford fridge overheating on gas and electric, in particular, as fitted to the 2009 Autocruise Pace?

I had a new thermostat fitted in May on the electric side which has packed in again. Also the gas side is now overheating with a smell of burning. The fridge itself is now not cooling although working efficiently in France throughout June.

Obviously still being under warranty, it has been returned to the dealers who have been in contact with Thetford. I believe they said that the vents have been installed incorrectly.

JipsyJeff.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Do you mean it's not cooling the contents or it's getting hot on the exterior?

Kev.


----------



## betsy (Oct 8, 2007)

I have a Dometic RM7271 fitted to an Autocruise Tempo 2008 and find the the work surface directly over the fride does get warm but its nothing that I worry about. I can't smell any burning or find performance issues with the fridge so ignore it.
Why not contact Dometic service centres - you can find them on the Dometic web site and have a chat with them.If you do, have ready the production number, serial number and model number of the fridge.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Jipsyjeff,
Would you mind PM me some details so I can look into what your dealer has said about the installation please,
Many Thanks
Andy


----------

